# The Witcher Blood Origin: Der erste Trailer zur Prequel-Serie bei Netflix



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher Blood Origin: Der erste Trailer zur Prequel-Serie bei Netflix* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## crash0verwr1te (23. Dezember 2021)

Ach der alte Trailer von vor ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Rollora (23. Dezember 2021)

Trailer ist halt ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff, für mich ist das fast eher ein Teaser.


crash0verwr1te schrieb:


> Ach der alte Trailer von vor ein paar Tagen.


alt wär wohl eher Monate/Jahre


----------

